# NISSAN SKYLINE BCNR33GT-R "HEAVILY MODIFIED " FOR SALE



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Wrong section fella


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

how you making any money on the car? as i know where your sourcing from


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

mamiana said:


> MAKES: NISSAN
> MODELS: SKYLINE GT-R
> TYPES: BCNR33
> YEAR: 1997
> ...


I can understand posting in the wrong forum once, but damn, this makes 2 times. Did you even read the link in the last one pertaining to the rules???
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=117143


----------

